# RESULTS FROM TONIGHT



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got in a few minutes ago. Would have liked to hung in there a little longer because they were really showing up good the last hour before i left. Water was still pretty murky from todays winds but the fish were all real shallow far the most part. Fish were pretty good sized but check out the one on the bottom. He's a real bigun. Took picture with a camera phone so the quality isnt that great but here it is. Got to go to work in the morning so I'm hitting the sack.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a fine lookin' mess of fish. I would love to know what that biggest one weighed. They all look real thick, like they haven't missed a meal.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

You're really onto a spot right now. I know that is a good feeling. keep up the good work.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Catch!!! Thanks again for the help. Maybe I'll post some pics soon.:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like its paying off for you. The tides have been pretty tricky lately in our bay. With all the fresh water runoff, I think the water has too much fresh water in it. Yeah, those flatties look as if they have some thickness to them. Great catch!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

another fine mess! keep up the good work!!!


----------

